# Apple 2019 iMac BTO Pricing Messed Up?



## ScottW (Mar 29, 2019)

Not identical machines, but the same price?

If upgrade the middle offering, you get less for the same price as upgrading the top offering.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 29, 2019)

Your choice of Radeon.


----------



## ScottW (Mar 29, 2019)

I know, but they are the same price. One is 575x with 4GB and the other 580x 8GB. Yet, the same price.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 29, 2019)

who knows why (only the shadow knows)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 31, 2019)

I just read my Tidbits email: 
"a TidBITS reader pointed out that you could pay more or less for the same configuration, depending on how you started.

In short, for certain configurations, starting with the high-end options will give you a better Radeon Pro graphics processor than if you start with a less-capable configuration and beef it up to be otherwise identical.

For details, read the full article at “2017 iMac Configuration Quirks: Don’t Get Burned!” (12 June 2017), and note that the first two sections about the Radeon Pro options are still true of the new models."


----------



## chevy (Apr 8, 2019)

Same thing applies when you buy a car... the bundle that you use as a starting point influences the final price/feature point.


----------



## ScottW (Apr 8, 2019)

The mid-range line starts with a CPU that retails for around $259.
The high-range line starts with a CPU that retails for around $279.

To upgrade the mid-range line to the CPU spec'd above, they want $500.
To upgrade the high-range line to the CPU spec'd above, they want $400.

The upgraded CPU is $549 retail.

There is around a $50-$100 price retail price difference between the video card configurations, with the more expensive being the higher one included in the high-range.

If the mid-range CPU upgrade price was $400, to match the upgrade price to the same chip on the high-range, then you would have a $100 price difference which would be explained by the graphics card differences. But that $500 upgrade charge seems a little suspicious.


----------

